# New Woodturning Design-article on pen photography



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new Woodturning Design[?]

page 34 has an article on pen photography - part 1.. haven't read it yet myself.. just got mag today.. but looks interesting..

pictures show a light tent similar to what has been discussed here, plus how to use props..


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 31, 2006)

The author posts here as scubaman and does quite a bit to further the art of penturning.


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />The author posts here as scubaman and does quite a bit to further the art of penturning.



An understatement if I may say so []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm looking forward to reading his article.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 2, 2006)

HHHMMMM..........Rich has a pen photography article out? I'd pick one up somewhere and read it if my pictures weren't already darn near perfect!
Bwwwaaaahhahahahaaaaaaa![]


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Scubaman? Where has he been hiding?


----------



## Dario (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Scubaman? Where has he been hiding?



Probably in his shop...making pens []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 2, 2006)

I have not seen it...

I posted this awhile ago on how I shoot mine...this is my set up.

I met Rich at the AAW, a very nice guy,





<br />


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a good basic artical, worth reading.


----------

